# ScoTTish Meet - UPDATED



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok folks...... I admit it....... I have been failing in my duties as rep recently  ............ will you forgive me?????? pweeeeeeese!

Anyway, enough crawling:
Was thinking about organising a meet for sometime in November (a Sunday) and I'm just trying to guage interest. In Summer 06, we piled into an Archery Centre in the borders and I was thinking that it would be fun to do it again. Anybody interested?? I've still to phone them but I'm just thinking out-loud just now 

****BOOKED****
When: Sunday 18th November
Time: 2pm at the Archery Centre near Hawick
Cruise details: Hang on for now.............largish cruise from Hermiston Gait in Edinburgh but lets see who is coming first
Afterwards: We'll go grab some food

Maximum for shooting is 18, so get posting NOW. Names please!

Hev x

Hev (1x shooting)
phope (1x shooting)
wallsendmag (1x shooting, 1x laugh)
rabvtec (1 x shooting)
saint (1 x shooting).............maybe :roll:
Clan slg (4 x shooting)
TTBroonster (not shooting tho )
purplequeen (2x shooting)
JuggernotJugs (1x shooting)


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The 4th of Nov :roll: :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> The 4th of Nov :roll: :-* :-* :-* :-*


Hrmmmm, you asked permission???

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

11th and 18th good for us


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Me probably, Clan Currie possibly.

Looking forward to seeing what date it is.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Can't see why our clan shouldn't make it either - the golf season seems to be finished now (with a huge anti-climax!!)


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi all
Well would be intreasted in being at the meeting. travelling up from milton keynes. So would be a long weekend for me


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

No... can we go karting


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> No... can we go karting


YOU can organise that!........................ I ain't forking out all that dosh for a deposit..........gotta be paid within 7 days of the booking..............then try to get it from peeps :?

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > No... can we go karting
> ...


We're a right bunch of b'stards :wink:

Ok - let's do Robin Hood.... Robin Hood..... can we also do it in the next 3 weeks...? Am bored as am off work atm


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Possibly. Will know for definate towards the end of this week.


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=zzz.gif] Hi Hev,

Im up for that, well anything for a day out. What about Ten Pin bowling? When is the house warming then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] I really need to get to bed right now.

cheery jj


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Juggernot jugs said:


> [smiley=zzz.gif] Hi Hev,
> 
> Im up for that, well anything for a day out. What about Ten Pin bowling? When is the house warming then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] I really need to get to bed right now.
> 
> cheery jj


No there is an easy one too..... and you get a carpark too with it.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Subject to dates, I should be at this one. That is if I'm welcome after our telephone call yesterday 

PS. I have chased up the glovebox issue for you today. As for the route cause of it being damaged, I'd guess that it came loose whilst travelling over a stretch of road near to Fettercairn :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Subject to dates, I should be at this one. That is if I'm welcome after our telephone call yesterday


Hmmmph! I was taken in hook, line and sinker............. for a brief moment :roll: ............ <just making sure my arrow is particularly sharp!>



RK07 said:


> PS. I have chased up the glovebox issue for you today. As for the route cause of it being damaged, I'd guess that it came loose whilst travelling over a stretch of road near to Fettercairn :wink:


Dam! You telling me that car has a tracking device?! ......... tee hee, sales discovered it had 1K miles less than they thought ........ not now!!!...... 'tis amazing where you can go in a couple of hours........... and good grief, that beast stops on a penny! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: <looking innocent now>

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Juggernot jugs said:


> [smiley=zzz.gif] Hi Hev,
> 
> Im up for that, well anything for a day out. What about Ten Pin bowling? When is the house warming then!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] I really need to get to bed right now.
> 
> cheery jj


Ten pin bowling is another possibility, leave it with me 

The housewarming will be soon .............. not quite October as I'd hoped but soon.......... keep your eyes peeled!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Juggernot jugs said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=zzz.gif] Hi Hev,
> ...


Ten pin bowling sounds like agreat idea [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What's happened to MTF these days?


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey all,
count me and Chris in as we have nothing on in November (3rd December not possible as going to Aberdeen for a week) and we've not been to anything in aaages. Not sure if I could do any bowling due to having had a shoulder op and still recovering [smiley=freak.gif] but I'm sure Cap'n Smith will manage!
cheers
Claire


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> What's happened to MTF these days?


He's been arrested for slapping a goalkeeper :lol:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > What's happened to MTF these days?
> ...


lol - not him ... he had a jacket on.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

purplequeen said:


> going to Aberdeen for a week


Give us a shout when you are up 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RIGHT - it is booked! 

Sunday 18th November it is. The archery is booked for 2pm and will cost Â£13 per person (for those who want to shoot). Spectators are welcome. Meet at Hermiston Gait at 12 again??? Who is up for it?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> RIGHT - it is booked!
> 
> Sunday 18th November it is. The archery is booked for 2pm and will cost Â£13 per person (for those who want to shoot). Spectators are welcome. Meet at Hermiston Gait at 12 again??? Who is up for it?
> 
> Hev x


Me for two ,meet you there though :wink:
One to shoot ,one to laugh :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Are Trev & MTF dressing up in maid Marion outfits this time? (seeing as they have already dressed as Robin Hood!) :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Are Trev & MTF dressing up in maid Marion outfits this time? (seeing as they have already dressed as Robin Hood!) :roll:


Friar tuck :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Are Trev & MTF dressing up in maid Marion outfits this time? (seeing as they have already dressed as Robin Hood!) :roll:
> ...


That would be an easy one for Trev, he's already folliclly challenged! :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


 :lol: Doesnâ€™t hurt Stuart saves a fortune on shampoo, I better not go to the meeting donâ€™t want to win again :wink:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] Hi Hev, I was planning to get the car booked in for that weekend to get my wheels done as am out the country that week on business. I shall try and arrange to get the car dropped off on the monday morning in Glasgow then. As I fly out later on. Not sure if Ill manage the archery as iv got a few problems with my elbows just now. Need to get cortason injections. ouch ... Will definately be there for the crack though. Will be in touch. cheery.....


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Phiisht - that's not bald! I'll show you bald.

Definite maybe for me Hev - If I ever come home from here.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ummm... yer but no but yer but no but yer


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Mibees aye........ mibees naw


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

mac's TT said:


> Mibees aye........ mibees naw


How dare you pinch a NUFC picture of that foreign bloke that spoke in tongues :roll:


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

I'm on call that weekend, probably won't make it!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Count me in .. I'll even meet y'all at the Gait and join in the run down


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm still unable to confirm but I am heading across to Fort William tonight for my night at the Clan McDuff Hotel 

Hopefully the weather will be kinder than it was at the recent meet. Looking at the photos from those who went it surely can't be worse.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> I'm still unable to confirm but I am heading across to Fort William tonight for my night at the Clan McDuff Hotel
> 
> Hopefully the weather will be kinder than it was at the recent meet. Looking at the photos from those who went it surely can't be worse.


Have a fab time ........... just make sure you get that cruise sorted :roll:

Hev x


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

RK07 said:


> I'm still unable to confirm but I am heading across to Fort William tonight for my night at the Clan McDuff Hotel
> 
> Hopefully the weather will be kinder than it was at the recent meet. Looking at the photos from those who went it surely can't be worse.


Couldn't be worse weather than that weekend we went. Say hi to mrs Fyffe (the real one) :wink: Watch out for the crazy waitress [smiley=dizzy2.gif] also, have a great time.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

mac's TT said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still unable to confirm but I am heading across to Fort William tonight for my night at the Clan McDuff Hotel
> ...


Thank you 

I'll post some photos after the weekend. We're staying in the Best Western Hotel in Inverness tonight and then down to Clan McDuff tomorrow. I'll post up how I get on in Inverness as its meant to be a nice place, just in case its of use for future meets.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still unable to confirm but I am heading across to Fort William tonight for my night at the Clan McDuff Hotel
> ...


Thanks Hev.

Your car is back to how it used to be.  Audi Uk are going to let me know once we can carry out the retrofit. However as a goodwill gesture, if you do get banned due to driving at excessive speeds I might make a cheeky offer to take the car off your hands. Can't say fairer than that :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


    .........put it this way, it is just as well phope has set the speed warning signal (it goes off far too often for my liking! )

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

I had a TT for the last few days, mmmmmmmmmm!!!

Felt strange sitting down into the cabin, almost claustrophobic at first but after a few minutes I got used to it. Car is noisier than I remember it being, it was great - never had the radio turned on for any trip 

Had to give it back though :? :?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> I had a TT for the last few days, mmmmmmmmmm!!!
> 
> Felt strange sitting down into the cabin, almost claustrophobic at first but after a few minutes I got used to it. Car is noisier than I remember it being, it was great - never had the radio turned on for any trip
> 
> Had to give it back though :? :?


Tempted back to the fold??

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on folks where's the chat , whats happend to everyone ??Still sulking because you didn't get to the rugby final? that should start something


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Come on folks where's the chat , whats happend to everyone ??Still sulking because you didn't get to the rugby final? that should start something


Got a better chance of getting to the European Championships that your mob though! (apart from that minor team we have to play in November - Italy!)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Come on folks where's the chat , whats happend to everyone ??Still sulking because you didn't get to the rugby final? that should start something
> ...


Would you believe we were going to Switzerland next June ,nah they won't be playing the Euro Champs near Interlaken :?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Come on folks where's the chat , whats happend to everyone ??Still sulking because you didn't get to the rugby final? that should start something


Ahem!!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Come on folks where's the chat , whats happend to everyone ??Still sulking because you didn't get to the rugby final? that should start something
> ...


Is that one for shooting then Henry? :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > I had a TT for the last few days, mmmmmmmmmm!!!
> ...


Nope, too cramped for the kids, no space to keep my clubs and Audi (or at least my local dealer) is sh*te! Hankering after a sportier car again though :roll:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


www.aberdeen.audi.co.uk :roll: 

Hev, I should be able to confirm for this meet after the weekend.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev-a,

Please put me down as a maybe. Enjoyed the last meet there I just am unable to confirm until middle of next week. :?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I just need to check my life insurance as I'm not sure if 'working in an Audi Centre' and 'taking part in field sports with bows and arrows with Audi customers' is covered :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Please put me down as a maybe.


 :roll: :wink:

.......... and what about Clan slg???

..........Henry???

..........Clan MonTheFish???

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Please put me down as a maybe.
> ...


I thought I had "implied" we were going earlier... 

Should be ok to go but will need to include the kids for playing with the bow & arrows again if thats ok?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


I don't have a problem with them playing too  .... Clan slg is now added!

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> I just need to check my life insurance as I'm not sure if 'working in an Audi Centre' and 'taking part in field sports with bows and arrows with Audi customers' is covered :wink:


Especially when one of your regulars has just parted with a rather LARGE sum of cash :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > I just need to check my life insurance as I'm not sure if 'working in an Audi Centre' and 'taking part in field sports with bows and arrows with Audi customers' is covered :wink:
> ...


Are you going to let me in on what you've bought? If i had to guess I would say the mk2 TT roadster - close?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


On which particular occasion???

Roadster was serviced, MOT, brakes etc etc in June...
... bought an A4 Avant in August...
... picked up a MK2 (sprint blue) 3.2 with flappy paddles in October (my roadster an Peter's Goof now gone)...
... just got A4 back after a four figure sum of cash needed to put it back on the road!!! :x

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

4 figure.... what Â£10.99?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


You have PM


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Only one of the cars is Auto do you get mixed up? :wink: btw its hot and sunny here in Nice [smiley=sunny.gif] pity we have to come home tomorrow :?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Please put me down as a maybe.
> ...


No, thanks for the thought but I am doing my missionary work down south that weekend.

Jock
8)


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I will have to miss this one (again  ) as I found out at my sign language class last night that I have my first exam on Monday 19/11 so I'll be busy revising. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No, thanks for the thought but I am doing my missionary work down south that weekend.

Jock

Not again!!!!! :wink:


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello All - we'd most likely be up for joining the entourage from Hermiston Gait (but won't be doing the archery bit), if that's alright? Will confirm for definite nearer the time.

Cheers


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jock said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Oh really?! ............hmmph feeble excuse! :wink:

RK07 ~ do we smell??

TTBroonster ~ yaaaaaay! added 

Mr & Mrs Mag ~ good holiday?

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Great ,back to work today though


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

Hev said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


But, I do know other positions!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else ?


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone else ?


I noted the time of your post. Didn't you get a ticket for today then?

Jock

8)


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

12:30 KO today :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else ?
> ...


I Thought I was working only found an early shift at the last minute


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## purplequeen (Jun 26, 2005)

Hello all,

Going on Sunday? A *word of caution *for any cars lowered or bodykitted or with after-market exhausts that hang further down than OEM ones.

Recently I was at the "new" Hermiston Gait car park and while getting in to the car park is ok, there is only 1 way out of the parking and that is over a Speed Mountain - 'bump' just doesn't describe the enormity of this crazy lump of concrete, courtesy of the cooncil.

Anyway, I intend to park on the roundabout outside the parking area just before you get to Edinburgh Park station - probably illegally parked. 
Also, it's really busy there on a sunday due to the new B&Q which opened a coupla weeks ago.

Please can someone clarify exactly where in Hermy Gait we're meeting as I'll be walking from the roundabout?

Alternatively , would it be too late to suggest that we meet at Dreghorn Little Chef car park on the bypass? - probably much quieter and nae Speed Mountains! Just a thought.....

What time at Hermiston Gait? It's not on the front page....
see you all Sunday (somewhere, sometime!!)
Claire and Chris


----------



## windywomble (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi guys...just joined the club (rather re-joined). Have a couple of white tts (mk1 and mk11) and wondered if this meet in the Borders is still on for this Sunday (18th Nov) as keen to come along and show them off.

Perhaps meet up with someone on the way down from Aberdeen?

Maybe someone can let us know?

([email protected])


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone going on Sunday want some Johnsons baby bath ? Bought quite a bit when it was on special at Tesco ,suitable discout ofcourse :wink:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

OK, so I just checked the last time *Hev* updated the first post and it was 31st October. I take it everything is still on for Sunday?

What route are y'all taking down from Hermiston Gait to Hawick .. A7 to Galashiels or A703 to Peebles then onto Galashiels? If it's the latter, I could meet y'all in the big car park in Peebles! Say yes .. :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> OK, so I just checked the last time *Hev* updated the first post and it was 31st October. I take it everything is still on for Sunday?
> 
> What route are y'all taking down from Hermiston Gait to Hawick .. A7 to Galashiels or A703 to Peebles then onto Galashiels? If it's the latter, I could meet y'all in the big car park in Peebles! Say yes .. :roll:


Yup...............it is still on 

I happen to love the Peebles road so if you want to meet there, then fine by me . We will be aiming to leave Herm Gait about 12.15 (I hope)............should get to Peebles about 12.45/1pm ish. I assume you mean the car park on the right (coming from the north), behind the shops, before the roundabout and petrol station.

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

windywomble said:


> Hi guys...just joined the club (rather re-joined). Have a couple of white tts (mk1 and mk11) and wondered if this meet in the Borders is still on for this Sunday (18th Nov) as keen to come along and show them off.
> 
> Perhaps meet up with someone on the way down from Aberdeen?
> 
> ...


You have a PM 

In answer to your question.......YES! Fancy a mini cruise from Laurencekirk? 

Hev x


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hev said:


> rabvtec said:
> 
> 
> > OK, so I just checked the last time *Hev* updated the first post and it was 31st October. I take it everything is still on for Sunday?
> ...


Hi *Hev*

Re: the car park - yep, that's the one. As you said, if you leave the Gait about 12:15 this should see you in Peebles around 1ish then it's another 1/2hr to Galashiels then a further 20-30mins to Hawick  See y'all there!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

rabvtec said:


> Re: the car park - yep, that's the one. As you said, if you leave the Gait about 12:15 this should see you in Peebles around 1ish then it's another 1/2hr to Galashiels then a further 20-30mins to Hawick  See y'all there!


Purfect 

Hev x


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello All

We may have to duck out on this, as I am anticipating a call from work for this weekend 

All my guys seem to be going down with flu, twisted ankles, dead great aunties etc. Is there a big football match on this weekend or something?! :? :roll:

Anyway, hopefully we will make it, as we were actually looking forward to it again. Just means I have a hard day tomorrow trying to rustle up bodies for work from a pot that consists of, well, nobody! :?

If we're at the meeting point, then we'll be going. If we're not at the meeting point, well, erm, we won't be going!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

TT_Broonster said:


> Hello All
> 
> We may have to duck out on this, as I am anticipating a call from work for this weekend
> 
> ...


We'll cross everything for you :? .................just remember it is on Sunday and not Saturday :roll:

See ya there hopefully

Hev x


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Hev said:


> TT_Broonster said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All
> ...


My brain does feel a bit fried, but I can (just) remember it's on Sunday! :lol:

Unfortunately, it seems to be the whole weekend that some folk are calling off for, no doubt in preparation for nursing their hangovers from the game on Saturday evening. But hey, at least they are doing me a 'favour' by giving me "plenty of notice". :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Football this weekend naaaaaaah


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

anyone know if the roadworks are still ongoing at the Forth Road Bridge??

Just trying to work on when to leave in the morning 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

So, is it defo Hemiston Gait for 12.15pm?

Touch wood, and barring work problems tomorrow morning, the Broons will be there!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev said:


> anyone know if the roadworks are still ongoing at the Forth Road Bridge??
> 
> Just trying to work on when to leave in the morning
> 
> Hev x


 you should be ok for traffic, have a good time folks


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> Hev x


Where on earth :roll: What time are you aiming for Hawick so we can get there 1/2 hour later :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

TT_Broonster said:


> So, is it defo Hemiston Gait for 12.15pm?
> 
> Touch wood, and barring work problems tomorrow morning, the Broons will be there!


Aiming to leave Herm Gait about 12.15ish 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Hev x
> ...


Should be at the archery place just before 2pm 

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> anyone know if the roadworks are still ongoing at the Forth Road Bridge??
> 
> Just trying to work on when to leave in the morning
> 
> Hev x


Works finished a couple of weeks ago hev


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

johnnyboy said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know if the roadworks are still ongoing at the Forth Road Bridge??
> ...


Yaaaaaaay! Thank you 8)

You're posting early  - working again?!

Go on..........you know you can drag yourself outa bed to tag along 

Hev x


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

PS. remember folks........the archery is INDOORS 

See ya there

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hev said:


> PS. remember folks........the archery is INDOORS
> 
> See ya there
> 
> Hev x


Hope the heating is on


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

No-one home yet? I've been here for ages. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> No-one home yet? I've been here for ages. :wink:


The champion has arrived home


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Not many pics taken today, but one stands out..

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone else get to drive through the clouds on the way home


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

phope said:


> Not many pics taken today, but one stands out..
> 
> .
> .
> ...


You could've at least photoshopped out the other holes!! [smiley=oops.gif] :lol: :lol: My fingers have just about recovered..never mind, next time *Hev* and I will have the lightweight space frame bow and laser guided arrows like what Andy had! [smiley=rifle.gif] We guess that coming from the 'castle he's bound to get a lot of practice :lol: :lol: Great day!!!


----------

